# Women More Likely to Orgasm with Attractive Men



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

_There’s a lot of discussion on TAM about women having better, more varied and/or or more enthusiastic sex with the guys they dated before their husbands rather than the guys they marry. Also, a woman’s desire for the nice guy to please her early (cunnilingus) while moaning as if it fake a simultaneous orgasm later as he ejaculates during PIV, but desiring (and having) genuine orgasms with more handsome, masculine men while or after he ejaculates. This article touches on this and its evolutionary origins. -CB _

* * *

Some women prefer a sensitive New Man to a rugged brute.

But according to research, they’re missing out between the sheets.

*A study of couples’ sex lives has found that women have more orgasms with men they rated as more masculine and dominant. Unsurprisingly, those with good-looking partners also fared better.

A study into sexual relationships found that women had more orgasms, and at the best times for conception, with men they thought were handsome and dominant.

Women who found their partners most attractive were more likely to orgasm at the same time or just after men, which is the optimum time to get pregnant.*

In the past, female orgasm has been thought of as biologically useless.

But researchers from Pennsylvania State University claim the findings support the theory that female orgasms have an evolutionary function.

Previous evidence appears to show that it may help retain sperm after sex and promote conception.

This research appears to show that female orgasm could be a way of selecting the best genes for procreation.

The report, 'Men's masculinity and attractiveness predict their female partners' reported orgasm frequency and timing', were published in Evolution and Human Behaviour.

The authors concluded: 'Although our results require replication, they are consistent with the hypothesis that female orgasm is a copulatory mate choice mechanism, perhaps for selecting high-quality genes for offspring.'

The researchers interviewed 110 couples from a U.S. university and questioned them on when they experienced an orgasm and whether it was before, after or at the same time as their partner.

Women were asked to rate their own attractiveness out of 10 and how dominant or masculine their boyfriend or husband is.

Men were asked to rate their own attractiveness, dominance and masculinity and their partner's femininity.

The ratings were then compared to ratings on attractive judged by a separate group of people.

They were also rated on objective characteristics such as facial masculinity and symmetry.

*Results showed that if the man is particularly attractive or masculine, the woman is much more likely to orgasm at the same time or just after her partner, and thus increase the chance of getting pregnant.

According to the researchers, a woman is more likely to become pregnant if she has an orgasm either one minute before or 45 minutes after a male has ejaculated.

David Puts, lead author, wrote: 'We found that objective measures of the quality of women's mates - men's attractiveness and masculinity - significantly predicted the women's orgasms.

'Earlier-timed orgasms suggest more intense sexual arousal and indeed are associated with greater sexual pleasure.’*









Revealed: Women really are more likely to orgasm if they're with an attractive man


Women are more likely to have an orgasm with an attractive man - and evolution is to blame, scientists claim.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

THE CERVICAL DIP

When you have an orgasm, the hormones that are released make your cervix contract, causing it to repeatedly dip in and out of the vagina (that’s what those muscular contractions you feel after an orgasm are). It’s those muscular contractions, or the “cervical dip” as I like to call it, that help guide your man’s sperm up into your body to facilitate pregnancy.

I’m sure you’re wondering, can a woman get pregnant without having an orgasm after sex? Of course she can. Orgasms are not imperative to pregnancy. But, here’s the deal: If no orgasm occurs after ejaculation, some of the ejaculated sperm can make it up to where your egg is, but a lot of those sperm just lie there and hang out in your vagina. What a waste.

Ladies, if you want to increase your odds of getting preggers, do the cervical dip. It’s this dipping movement of the cervix that will help bring more sperm up into your body, helping them traverse the distance to get to that egg of yours.

But here’s the catch — you must orgasm after he does. For you oh-so-lucky multiple orgasm girls, you can still get off before he does, just be sure you do after he finishes as well — this way that cervical dip occurs and your body helps guide his sperm to your egg and you can be on your way to getting preggers!









Let's talk orgasms


Did you know that orgasms have major physiological effects on your body? SheKnows talks orgasms, and discusses how the cervical dip during sex is helpful when trying to conceive.




www.sheknows.com





_A cervical dip prior to ejaculation isn’t merely wasted, dipping into nothing. The vagina is acidic so a pre-ejaculation orgasm serves to coat her cervix with acid, a natural spermicide. It doesn’t prevent pregnancy but it reduces the odds. -CB _


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

So they’re saying that sex is better with someone you find attractive?????

Stop the presses!!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> So they’re saying that sex is better with someone you find attractive?????
> 
> Stop the presses!!!!


And women apparently get pregnant easier from more masculine men and those they find more attractive too because orgasm timing and such.

There are a high number of women who have never orgasmed from intercourse alone however and I'm pretty sure they get just as pregnant as the minority that do.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

oldshirt said:


> So they’re saying that sex is better with someone you find attractive?????
> 
> Stop the presses!!!!


They should put up billboards explaining this all over the world, how else will people know.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> And women apparently get pregnant easier from more masculine men and those they find more attractive too because orgasm timing and such.
> 
> There are a high number of women who have never orgasmed from intercourse alone however and I'm pretty sure they get just as pregnant as the minority that do.


I find it funny when these articles and various Evo Psych and Rep Pill people talk about women getting pregnant more with this guy vs that guy etc etc because I’ve spent my whole life trying NOT to knock anyone up.

I’ve failed twice and after Number 2 was cleared by the neonatologist I marched into the urologist’s office demanding to get the plumbing disconnected so I wouldn’t have to worry that happening again.

Now I’ve been all about giving as many orgasms as possible, but I dedicated my life to NOT getting people pregnant.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

This is news to me that people have more chance of orgasm with those they find attractive or fancy.
We learn something new every day.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

happyhusband0005 said:


> They should put up billboards explaining this all over the world, how else will people know.


a lot of men seem to neglect themselves once they have the bird in the cage , 

when you see men with man tits and beer bellies and they think they are still sex gods ,
they post on facebook passing judgment on women as if they are sex gods themselves


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Does anyone wonder if the same is true for men as well? 

Do you think a guy would enjoy being with Heidi Klum or Rosanne Barr more?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Have any of you watched those debates where a pollster judges the audiences agreement or, disagreement by watching the_ interest wave _on a LCD screen, go up or down.

The audience members have a joy stick that indicates a plus or minus agreement with what is being said.

The blue tooth computer software sums the responses, and averages them out.

It calculates the total number of that participating audience listening. It displays this _moving point _on the screen.

There are times when, some people would not move the joy stick in either direction.
This datum would slow the rise or the fall of the line.

Threads, such as this one would likely cause the interest rate of ladies to rise, like a warm tide.
But, we will never know.
Ladies hide their likes, not so much, their dislikes.

To be that fly on the wall watching that line, seeing and hearing all those joysticks click, _hard forward, to plus._

Provided, no fly swatter is within arms reach!

Um!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> Does anyone wonder if the same is true for men as well?
> 
> Do you think a guy would enjoy being with Heidi Klum or Rosanne Barr more?


Gak!!!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> a lot of men seem to neglect themselves once they have the bird in the cage ,
> 
> when you see men with man tits and beer bellies and they think they are still sex gods ,
> they post on facebook passing judgment on women as if they are sex gods themselves


Are there really fat dudes on Facebook, passing judgement on women?

A lady poster recently said there was a Facebook group that rated themselves all 7's or higher which made her laugh at their lack of self awareness.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Are there really fat dudes on Facebook, passing judgement on women?
> 
> A lady poster recently said there was a Facebook group that rated themselves all 7's or higher which made her laugh at their lack of self awareness.


There are fat dudes everywhere passing judgment on women. My own ex did for me, and he had a 9-month pregnant belly, which was still about a 6-month after he lost some weight. 

I'm always amused when I see a thread disparing women, wondering what the man in question looks like. Can't be great, if they're butthurt the women they're attracted to are passing them by, or in this case not orgasming enough.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> There are fat dudes everywhere passing judgment on women. My own ex did for me, and he had a 9-month pregnant belly, which was still about a 6-month after he lost some weight.
> 
> I'm always amused when I see a thread disparing women, wondering what the man in question looks like. Can't be great, if they're butthurt the women they're attracted to are passing them by, or in this case not orgasming enough.


the stupid comments you get from the smelly dirty guy that will say something like he would do x to her and i can't be the only one thinking how would he ever get near a woman


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

CraigBesuden said:


> According to the researchers, a woman is more likely to become pregnant if she has an orgasm either one minute before or 45 minutes after a male has ejaculated.


45 minutes after? Spontaneously 45 minutes later? Interesting.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Benbutton said:


> 45 minutes after? Spontaneously 45 minutes later? Interesting.


I'm thinking it was a typo and maybe should have been 4-5 minutes?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> the stupid comments you get from the smelly dirty guy that will say something like he would do x to her and i can't be the only one thinking how would he ever get near a woman


LoL! Seeing people get into "shopping" mode with what they find attractive, I've definitely seen some unrealistic nitpicking about objectively very attractive women that would have everyday guys taking triple takes in real life.😉


----------



## romantic_dreamer (Jun 15, 2021)

Benbutton said:


> 45 minutes after? Spontaneously 45 minutes later? Interesting.


Yeah, I hav the same question. If woman can orgasm 45 min after sex it is unrelated to the sex itself.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Does anyone wonder if the same is true for men as well?
> 
> Do you think a guy would enjoy being with Heidi Klum or Rosanne Barr more?


i see many men comment on how sexy every woman they see is tall glass of water to short, skinny fat , hairy , 

you see the street workers many look like they are only one fix away from over dose getting costumers


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TXTrini said:


> There are fat dudes everywhere passing judgment on women. My own ex did for me, and he had a 9-month pregnant belly, which was still about a 6-month after he lost some weight.
> 
> I'm always amused when I see a thread disparing women, wondering what the man in question looks like. Can't be great, if they're butthurt the women they're attracted to are passing them by, or in this case not orgasming enough.


I'm calling them "Judgy Fat Dudes". A new group of men.😋


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Are there really fat dudes on Facebook, passing judgement on women?
> 
> A lady poster recently said there was a Facebook group that rated themselves all 7's or higher which made her laugh at their lack of self awareness.


There are some wild guys out there. My son and I were at a restaurant and I overheard a guy telling his wife not to order the poutine because she "doesn't need any more fat on her ass". This guy was maybe 5'8" and had to have been minimum 300lbs. His wife was not thin but decent shape and nicely dressed, nice shoes nice outfit, cute purse, meanwhile this guy was wearing sweat shorts and a Jets jersey. I guess I wasn't shocked at his cluelessness based on the Jets jersey.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

happyhusband0005 said:


> There are some wild guys out there. My son and I were at a restaurant and I overheard a guy telling his wife not to order the poutine because she "doesn't need any more fat on her ass". This guy was maybe 5'8" and had to have been minimum 300lbs. His wife was not thin but decent shape and nicely dressed, nice shoes nice outfit, cute purse, meanwhile this guy was wearing sweat shorts and a Jets jersey. I guess I wasn't shocked at his cluelessness based on the Jets jersey.


Wouldn't you just love to see a hunk walk right up at that moment and take the lady away like some bizarre romance novel or bath commercial?😂


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Wouldn't you just love to see a hunk walk right up at that moment and take the lady away like some bizarre romance novel or bath commercial?😂


It amazes me that those kind of guys don't seem to recognize that being a real possibility. Or maybe he was the kind of guy who would think that was hot, he was a Jets fan.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

what about Hugh Grant cheating on his then gf Liz Hurley with an escort ,


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

While many people are joking about this it is not always obvious what the experimental results will be or how strong the correlation is or if the results can be replicated.

I recall one study where not only were women more likely to orgasm, but had more orgasms, faster with more longer and stronger contractions. How or if they set up instrumentation to determine this I do not know. 

If they relied on the women describing what they felt it would be interesting to know if the descriptions and the instrumentation disagreed.

Some men reading that study might ask their "non-orgasmic" Ws a question after seeing that study about ex'es, triggering a few divorces I suppose.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A man that is considered more attractive sexually will of course have the effects of the woman being more sexually worked up and maybe it does produce easier orgasms in women. 

1+1 does apparently equal 2 here.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

Sex pest believes everything written in women's magazines. There are all sorts of studies showing contradictory outcomes and all sorts of different women. Sex is always more exciting in the beginning for both sexes, but I think for a lot of women this isn't linked to orgasm. 
Why so obsessed with female orgasm? Talk about it on a first or third date and see if you get another one lol


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I guess I wasn't shocked at his cluelessness based on the Jets jersey.





happyhusband0005 said:


> Or maybe he was the kind of guy who would think that was hot, he was a Jets fan.


Lol!!! THIS....EXACTLY!!!!!


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

frenchpaddy said:


> a lot of men seem to neglect themselves once they have the bird in the cage ,
> 
> when you see men with man tits and beer bellies and they think they are still sex gods ,
> they post on facebook passing judgment on women as if they are sex gods themselves


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

This gorilla has a huge fan base of women from around the world.
People Are Comparing This Gorilla To George Clooney | Bored Panda


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> A man that is considered more attractive sexually will of course have the effects of the woman being more sexually worked up and maybe it does produce easier orgasms in women.
> 
> 1+1 does apparently equal 2 here.


It’s also a fact of life that a good looking guy will be getting a lot more action than someone less gifted in the looks department. 
After all, practice makes perfect.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

FYI, it really is 45 minutes.

_Orgasms that climaxed at any time between 1 min before the male ejaculated up to 45 min after led to a high level of sperm retention. Lack of climax or a climax more than 1 min before the male ejaculated led to a low level of sperm retention. Sperm from one copulation appeared to hinder the retention of sperm at the next copulation for up to 8 days. _



https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0003347283712728?via%3Dihub




ETA: So, if you want to get her pregnant you should catch your breath and get back to work


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Some people were taking issue with this:



> According to the researchers, a woman is more likely to become pregnant if she has an orgasm either one minute before or 45 minutes after a male has ejaculated.


Which seems kind of reasonable. You have PIV sex and the male ejaculates and the woman does not have an orgasm. You cuddle, she cleans up a bit, and the guy takes care of her a bit later. 45 minutes seems a bit long but not unreasonably so. Most female orgasms don't involve a penis anyway except (very) indirectly.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

This also means a multi-orgasmic woman could be hindering her ability to get pregnant if she orgasms mid-intercourse.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Until men stop measuring a woman's approval by their own currency, orgasms, they are still just not getting what women in general are about, why they like who they like, what they value.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This also means a multi-orgasmic woman could be hindering her ability to get pregnant if she orgasms mid-intercourse.


Someone definitely has too much time on their hands to be writing this stuff.

I just put it in once without protection and my wife started cooking a new barbarian.😉


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I just put it in once without protection


My experience as well, wife very easily got pregnant.(four times).


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This also means a multi-orgasmic woman could be hindering her ability to get pregnant if she orgasms mid-intercourse.


Hey you just invented a new form of birth control.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Well if women are looking for macho that Gorilla can beat up any human male without weapons that ever lived.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Until men stop measuring a woman's approval by their own currency, orgasms, they are still just not getting what women in general are about, why they like who they like, what they value.


I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for change seeing that it's been about a 300,000 year old habit.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Until men stop measuring a woman's approval by their own currency, orgasms, they are still just not getting what women in general are about, why they like who they like, what they value.


Well, when we ask you tell us that you're just fine.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

UAArchangel said:


> Well, when we ask you tell us that you're just fine.


But that’s one of those things where if you have to ask…… then it ain’t fine.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> So they’re saying that sex is better with someone you find attractive?????
> 
> Stop the presses!!!!












🤣


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

moon7 said:


> View attachment 94147
> 
> 
> 🤣


They're probably overlooking the fact that in an ideal world first you have to consent to have sex with them to begin with.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

UAArchangel said:


> Well, when we ask you tell us that you're just fine.


When you ask what?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

moon7 said:


> View attachment 94147
> 
> 
> 🤣


BOOM!!!! 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> View attachment 94149


I KNOOOOW, RIGHT?! 🤣


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife really likes to have an orgasm exactly at the same time or as close to it as possible. Does this mean she’s subconsciously trying to get pregnant? 🤔

With regards to the, “man I’d like to do X to her” crowd the usual response with the guys I have hung out with was, “ok get over there big boy let’s see you work”. Of course nothing… then they get clowned. After one or two of those they never do it again.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Someone definitely has too much time on their hands to be writing this stuff.
> 
> I just put it in once without protection and my wife started cooking a new barbarian.😉


Yup, us too. I got clipped after daughter was born. My wife was so fertile, I told her I was concerned about even looking at her with lust. We know exactly the day she conceived each time.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Yup, us too. I got clipped after daughter was born. My wife was so fertile, I told her I was concerned about even looking at her with lust. We know exactly the day she conceived each time.


Seems to be a pattern here. Both our kids were conceived on first attempt.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> Yup, us too. I got clipped after daughter was born. My wife was so fertile, I told her I was concerned about even looking at her with lust. We know exactly the day she conceived each time.


 my wife had a miscarriage and became desperate to have another baby , so it was sex a few times a day for months, I used to joke about not having much sex much until then at first it was super , dinner time with extra and again every night , but after a while I was not able keep up , it was like oh not again , lol


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

In a new release, researchers determine that Rain is wet


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Seems to be a pattern here. Both our kids were conceived on first attempt.


I tell my son, everytime I hear the song "Love Shack" by the B-52's I think of him........ he used to gag....it was amazing....embarassing my kids......just another free service I offer


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

frenchpaddy said:


> but after a while I was not able keep up , it was like oh not again , lol


A guy on here (@RandomDude ?) described his woman after him so much he was thinking "not again!! can't I just have a hug?" Experienced that with wife late in her HRT time over about a year. Guys who imagine that would be heaven haven't experienced the reality. Maybe sort of what some women experience with their men being after them 24x7.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

This study explains a lot...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> A guy on here (@RandomDude ?) described his woman after him so much he was thinking "not again!! can't I just have a hug?" Experienced that with wife late in her HRT time over about a year. Guys who imagine that would be heaven haven't experienced the reality. Maybe sort of what some women experience with their men being after them 24x7.


I have no idea how to contribute to this thread, either than a meme.

"Women More Likely to Orgasm with Attractive Men?"


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Rus47 said:


> A guy on here (@RandomDude ?) described his woman after him so much he was thinking "not again!! can't I just have a hug?" Experienced that with wife late in her HRT time over about a year. *Guys who imagine that would be heaven haven't experienced the reality.* Maybe sort of what some women experience with their men being after them 24x7.


I would take your word for it, but I prefer to try for myself, lol.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

It works with everybody just the same, no?!










Paolla Oliveira is freaking pretty af! 🤣


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

moon7 said:


> It works with everybody just the same, no?!
> 
> View attachment 94166


“Slab of Beef with Aperture:” _… the Deficiency of the Fluids that fill the Muscles appears first in the highest Part: The Face first grows lank and wrinkled; then the Neck; then the Breast and Arms; the lower Parts continuing to the last as plump as ever: So that covering all above with a Basket, and regarding only what is below the Girdle, it is impossible of two women to know an old from a young one. _

Ben Franklin

Would this advice work the other way as well?


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

UAArchangel said:


> “Slab of Beef with Aperture:” _… the Deficiency of the Fluids that fill the Muscles appears first in the highest Part: The Face first grows lank and wrinkled; then the Neck; then the Breast and Arms; the lower Parts continuing to the last as plump as ever: So that covering all above with a Basket, and regarding only what is below the Girdle, it is impossible of two women to know an old from a young one. _
> 
> Ben Franklin














UAArchangel said:


> Would this advice work the other way as well?


I have no idea. I'm only here for the LOL's.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

moon7 said:


> It works with everybody just the same, no?!
> 
> View attachment 94166
> 
> ...


Maybe a lot of beer?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh and @moon7 , Paolla is both pretty and sexually attractive. She probably doesn't have trouble getting her hair messed up.😉


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

This is so interesting. Personally I find someone to be more attractive if there is an intellectual or emotional spark there. I am wondering how they determined this though. Also how they determine someone's "masculinity." That could mean different things to different people.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> my wife had a miscarriage and became desperate to have another baby , so it was sex a few times a day for months, I used to joke about not having much sex much until then at first it was super , dinner time with extra and again every night , but after a while I was not able keep up , it was like oh not again , lol


You poor thing lol


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> This is so interesting. Personally I find someone to be more attractive if there is an intellectual or emotional spark there. I am wondering how they determined this though. Also how they determine someone's "masculinity." That could mean different things to different people.


For some being agressive is masculine, for others being honorable is masculine. 

Im in the 2nd group. 

But if he can be both honorable and cute it doesnt hurt 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

moon7 said:


> For some being agressive is masculine, for others being honorable is masculine.
> 
> Im in the 2nd group.
> 
> But if he can be both honorable and cute it doesnt hurt 🤣🤣🤣


I am so nitpicking and I agree that honorable and hot is a nice combo hehe

But what I guess bothered me is that when people judge someone's masculinity they tend to mean things like "confrontational," aggressive, like you said. I don't really like that if it means, for example, picking an argument with a stranger when they say something to me. I'd rather just ignore it and move on with my life.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

joannacroc said:


> I am so nitpicking and I agree that honorable and hot is a nice combo hehe
> 
> But what I guess bothered me is that when people judge someone's masculinity they tend to mean things like "confrontational," aggressive, like you said. I don't really like that if it means, for example, picking an argument with a stranger when they say something to me. I'd rather just ignore it and move on with my life.


I think the thread is referring mostly to masculine build and looks. Maybe combined with the traditional kind of confidence but I honestly get lost in the weeds with these "studies".😵‍💫

Basically, I guess women tend to orgasm easier with men they find hawt! 🔥


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

ConanHub said:


> I think the thread is referring mostly to masculine build and looks. Maybe combined with the traditional kind of confidence but I honestly get lost in the weeds with these "studies".😵‍💫
> 
> Basically, I guess women tend to orgasm easier with men they find hawt! 🔥


 your not the only one that thinks that


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Fortunately for a lot of guys, most women were born with a permanent set of beer goggles....What some women I have known(who are very attractive) find physically attractive in the men they chose really makes me wonder..


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

hamadryad said:


> Fortunately for a lot of guys, most women were born with a permanent set of beer goggles....What some women I have known(who are very attractive) find physically attractive in the men they chose really makes me wonder..


I know, right?! I used to be one of those when i was younger.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
> than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.



I know, right?🤣


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

hamadryad said:


> I know, right?🤣
> View attachment 94200


I've been seeing this guy mentioned and he is an extra on The Rookie.

What's up with him?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
> than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.


It's Jon Snow rather than Khal Drogo


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> I've been seeing this guy mentioned and he is an extra on The Rookie.
> 
> What's up with him?


Rumour is that he is afflicted with BDE.
He comes across that he might also be funny and just an easy presence, no muss and no fuss..


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

hamadryad said:


> I know, right?🤣
> View attachment 94200


Yeah, I don't know anybody who gets that one either. He must have a hell of a personality.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> It's Jon Snow rather than Khal Drogo


For some reason men always choose men with square jaws or thick necks. Now I'm sure there is a niche for this with women but it's just an example.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Yeah, I don't know anybody who gets that one either. He must have a hell of a personality.


I guys he's a very nice guy in Hollywood, which is a rarity.








Why women fall for Pete Davidson (our columnist included)


Pete Davidson, tall, damaged and, for the moment, heavily tattooed, is the unexpectedly hot leading man for our time.




nypost.com


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

UAArchangel said:


> I guys he's a very nice guy in Hollywood, which is a rarity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bothers me about his looks is that he just looks like he's on his deathbed, so dark around the eyes and just unhealthy. Maybe we'll find out he really is unhealthy and so everybody feels sorry for him or something.


----------



## UAArchangel (2 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> What bothers me about his looks is that he just looks like he's on his deathbed, so dark around the eyes and just unhealthy. Maybe we'll find out he really is unhealthy and so everybody feels sorry for him or something.


He has Crohn's disease, which is basically the rotting of the large intestine. Apparently, it can cause conditions that can cause dark circles around the eyes.








Does Crohn’s Disease Cause Dark Circles Around Eyes?


Discover the connection between Crohn's disease and dark circles around your eyes. Learn about the different kinds of eye problems that are linked to Crohn’s disease.




www.medicinenet.com


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

UAArchangel said:


> Rumour is that he is afflicted with BDE.
> He comes across that he might also be funny and just an easy presence, no muss and no fuss..


I've only known one woman who would prioritize a guy because of bde. I think that's what men always say about guys who you can't figure out why they're popular with women but I don't think it's usually the case. He probably has a fun entertaining personality. And it's possible he looks better in person than he does in photographs where he just looks ill and shadowy. He might look better in natural light. I mean there's nothing wrong with his general face shape or body shape.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know. Big units are apparently more of a bonus than conventional wisdom might think.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
> than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.


In my experience having a pretty face, sure helps a lot.

For example ever since I was a few dates in with my wife, she has often told me, that she wouldn't have asked me out on our first date, if I didn't have a very pretty face. Likewise my ex-wife also carried on about how pretty my face was and how I had beautiful eyes, smile etc from our first meeting (to the point, that her first words were about how beautiful I supposedly was). Just like lots of other women before and between them, who also said similar things, about my having a pretty face. All while I was skinny and weighted between 55kg (121lbs) and 62kg (136lbs).

That said a pretty face in itself isn't enough, so personality, and a myriad of other things also matter as well.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal said:


> In my experience having a pretty face, sure helps a lot.
> 
> For example ever since I was a few dates in with my wife, she has often told me, that she wouldn't have asked me out on our first date, if I didn't have a very pretty face. Likewise my ex-wife also carried on about how pretty my face was and how I had beautiful eyes, smile etc from our first meeting (to the point, that her first words were about how beautiful I supposedly was). Just like lots of other women before and between them, who also said similar things, about my having a pretty face. All while I was skinny and weighted between 55kg (121lbs) and 62kg (136lbs).
> 
> That said a pretty face in itself isn't enough, so personality, and a myriad of other things also matter as well.


I always like a pretty face. The best looking local guy I knew and was crushing on had an absolutely gorgeous face and features and tall natural looking body. And the guys were jealous of him and called him baby face and it finally got to him and he grew a beard a little later in life which just looked awful and covered up his best asset.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> And the guys were jealous of him and called him baby face and it finally got to him and he grew a beard a little later in life which just looked awful and covered up his best asset.


Which reminds me, at 17 when I stepped off the bus on arrival, for my army recruit course. The first words from the instructors on seeing me was "we've got a pretty boy". Baby face was another one I heard a fair bit. That said I've never had a beard except when I had one for a very short while (due to an injury), since I'm not a fan of them. While my wife really dislikes them as well, since she thinks men look ugly with them and doesn't like that it hides their faces.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


Personal said:


> In my experience having a pretty face, sure helps a lot.
> 
> For example ever since I was a few dates in with my wife, she has often told me, that she wouldn't have asked me out on our first date, if I didn't have a very pretty face. Likewise my ex-wife also carried on about how pretty my face was and how I had beautiful eyes, smile etc from our first meeting (to the point, that her first words were about how beautiful I supposedly was). Just like lots of other women before and between them, who also said similar things, about my having a pretty face. All while I was skinny and weighted between 55kg (121lbs) and 62kg (136lbs).
> 
> That said a pretty face in itself isn't enough, so personality, and a myriad of other things also matter as well.


From the wedding pic I saw that you posted in the other thread, if I may give you a compliment, you do have a pretty face! Also, your wife is gorgeous and you two make a very good looking couple!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

> Women More Likely to Orgasm with Attractive Men



This must be what’s happening been between @Emerging Buddhist and I. LOL. 😛

Makes sense now!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

so_sweet said:


> From the wedding pic I saw that you posted in the other thread, if I may give you a compliment, you do have a pretty face! Also, your wife is gorgeous and you two make a very good looking couple!


Thanks so-sweet. That said I will also use this as an opportunity to say, that you and your husband also make a lovely looking couple as well.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyway regarding the topic at hand, I'm not buying that women are more likely to orgasm, because their male sexual partners are attractive.

Sure being attracted to ones man, is certainly a good thing.

Yet let us not pretend that sufficient and appropriate sexual stimulation on sexual organs, isn’t what matters most in achieving orgasms.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Personal said:


> Thanks so-sweet. That said I will also use this as an opportunity to say, that you and your husband also make a lovely looking couple as well.


Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
> than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.


I've always struggled with figuring out what she finds attractive in a man. For one, I don't think she does that kind assessment on every man she encounters. I have to admit that I having that kind of fleeting thought with almost every person I encounter. When I've asked her my wife said the outward physical attributes she looks at are height, eyes, smile, hair, body and body language. Pretty much in that order. So she aligns with what you've said here. I found the last one interesting. She said body language can tell a lot about a person's personality.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife straight up said The Rock is hot to her. I was like damn girl, time for me to hit the weight rack.

I can say more or less muscle, haven’t seen a difference. She grabs more stuff the more ripped I am, abs, back, arms, etc…. If I am slightly paunchy like I am now, not as much grabbing. As for orgasms I like old faithful, $20 from Amazon it is guaranteed.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal said:


> Which reminds me, at 17 when I stepped off the bus on arrival, for my army recruit course. The first words from the instructors on seeing me was "we've got a pretty boy". Baby face was another one I heard a fair bit. That said I've never had a beard except when I had one for a very short while (due to an injury), since I'm not a fan of them. While my wife really dislikes them as well, since she thinks men look ugly with them and doesn't like that it hides their faces.


I'm the same way. I like to see a man's actual face and features as well as their facial expressions. And I don't like feeling facial hair at all. When I was young, men with beards were absolutely invisible to me. I didn't give them a second look. 

When I moved to Dallas there was this good looking guy working at the popular bar. He was very good looking to me. Slowly got to know him and even ended up working together somewhere else after about 3 years. He told me that he had met me in Oklahoma where I was originally from and remembered me clearly and I apologized and said I just didn't remember him at all. I told him that I would have remembered him, and I would have because to me he was very attractive and so I would have been interested in him. So that went on for a few months and he finally told me that he had a beard then when he was in Oklahoma. And I said oh well that explains it. I told him I don't even look at guys with beards.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I've always struggled with figuring out what she finds attractive in a man. For one, I don't think she does that kind assessment on every man she encounters. I have to admit that I having that kind of fleeting thought with almost every person I encounter. When I've asked her my wife said the outward physical attributes she looks at are height, eyes, smile, hair, body and body language. Pretty much in that order. So she aligns with what you've said here. I found the last one interesting. She said body language can tell a lot about a person's personality.


That body language thing is very important, and when we were in college me and my best friend called what we were looking for and were attracted to first was "attitude," which was built into how the guy walked and talked and just general body language. You can tell a lot just by how someone walks.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

I think there is some truth to what @DownByTheRiver and others are saying...Guys have a warped interpretation of what women find attractive....They always default to the crap that maybe they read on the net, or just what is in their head...

Just my own experiences..

When I was competitive wrestling, most of the year I was cutting weight...When I look back on those days, not only wasn't I healthy, I looked a little sickly as I was so drawn out. Despite that, I was doing phenomenal with the girls back then.. When I was done with that and started to give body building and weight training heavily a go, I put on a huge amount of muscle, but the interest from women, while still ok, dropped off considerably...Guys who think women like it when they are truly jacked are kidding themselves...Practically no women like it... 

I've seen a lot of guys who I would describe as real life "shaggy" from scooby doo, attract women like flies on shyt...I don't get it, but I am not the one that matters...

But I still say go to any venue where couples congregate and you will quite often see women that are far more conventionally attractive than their male partners....Good looking men rarely pair up with homely women...If you do see that dynamic, its probably that the woman was very attractive as he was but let herself go...Again, bear in mind that this is just my opinion and my viewpoint, and others may see it differently...


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Men often think that men's bodies being bulked out is the most important thing because they are body centric on women. And granted there are some women who like that but I've known far more who are not attracted to the linebacker types or overly athletic look.

All this becomes really obvious if you know gay men. They are men and they are attracted to different things in men than women are. Those things do vary, some.

Some women of my age have noticed that their whole life because of television. Of course even today but especially decades back, it was men doing all the casting of men they thought were attractive. Women of my generation have always found what those casting directors thought was attractive laughable because there were a lot of square faced super straight looking guys cast in leading men roles who women did not find attractive. So to many women, TV and movies were filled with pretty girls matched up with guys who just looked like big ugly apes.

There were some in movies who got it right.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

When it comes to muscles, math is important.

Certain ratios are proven eye grabbers for a very large number of women.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Men often think that men's bodies being bulked out is the most important thing because they are body centric on women. And granted there are some women who like that but I've known far more who are not attracted to the linebacker types or overly athletic look.
> 
> All this becomes really obvious if you know gay men. They are men and they are attracted to different things in men than women are. Those things do vary, some.
> 
> ...


I do think the casting of the way way over weight daughter in This Is Us was done in a good manner, people are different irl but the continuous harping she looks good, sexy, and obesity being lauded was in poor taste 

Everyone knows it's a lie, and in real life the actress will likely die young from obesity complications.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I do think the casting of the way way over weight daughter in This Is Us was done in a good manner, people are different irl but the continuous harping she looks good, sexy, and obesity being lauded was in poor taste
> 
> Everyone knows it's a lie, and in real life the actress will likely die young from obesity complications.


Never saw that show. But considering that just about half of the US population is overweight I think it's only fair that they are represented in TV and movies.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I do think the casting of the way way over weight daughter in This Is Us was done in a good manner, people are different irl but the continuous harping she looks good, sexy, and obesity being lauded was in poor taste
> 
> Everyone knows it's a lie, and in real life the actress will likely die young from obesity complications.


Haven't watched the show but overweight kids almost always come from overweight parents.

If TV and movies wanted to reflect reality in the U.S. at least, they'd need far more "panorama" and "wide angle" shots.😋


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Never saw that show. But considering that just about half of the US population is overweight I think it's only fair that they are represented in TV and movies.


Me too. Google the show if you want, you'll see a solid cast.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Me too. Google the show if you want, you'll see a solid cast.


Solid or squishy?


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Personal said:


> Anyway regarding the topic at hand, I'm not buying that women are more likely to orgasm, because their male sexual partners are attractive.
> 
> Sure being attracted to ones man, is certainly a good thing.
> 
> Yet let us not pretend that sufficient and appropriate sexual stimulation on sexual organs is what matters most in achieving orgasms.


Agree. Late to the post, as usual. Bull in a china cabinet and all that.
I read the OP and some posts and what??? NO.
Women love men who love them. Orgasms happen that way.



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I do think the casting of the way way over weight daughter in This Is Us was done in a good manner, people are different irl but the continuous harping she looks good, sexy, and obesity being lauded was in poor taste
> 
> Everyone knows it's a lie, and in real life the actress will likely die young from obesity complications.


Agree.
Every person has their taste; and we could stop here. None the less, obesity is nothing to be proud of; shame is not the answer but another big mac isn't either.
Our bodies (men and women) are beautiful machines, you'll get back the fuel you put in.

To the OP, women often fake orgasms, this is a truth that men need to understand. No, it isn't to get over on you.
We don't easily cum and don't want you to worry; looking like a male model will not help you.
What happens outside of sex is the most important. What is between the ears and the intimacy of both compatibility and conversation.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Solid or squishy?


😂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> To the OP, women often fake orgasms, this is a truth that men need to understand.


This just seems pathetic and to buck the generalization, no I don't need to understand this nonsense.

Maybe this applies to some individuals but not as a generalization.

It's even sad on an individual level.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Ok Conan the barbarian.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> Ok Conan the barbarian.


I try not to speak for all men and women, at least in the same breath or post.😉


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I try not to speak for all men and women, at least in the same breath or post.😉


I'm not trying to have a back and forth with you.
I laid it out, that is all.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> I'm not trying to have a back and forth with you.
> I laid it out, that is all.


Copy that. Plate with some truth and a large helping of poop rejected.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

You are proving my point.
Last word you shall have.



ConanHub said:


> Copy that. Plate with some truth and a large helping of poop rejected.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Maybe this applies to some individuals but not as a generalization.


I agree, maybe it applies to some people. Not me though.

I have never faked an orgasm. Why would I? I see no point in lying about it but also I don't think I could even fake it because my husband knows when it happens! Plus, to be blunt, I can get grumpy if I have sex and don't orgasm!

The things I sometimes say on this forum really make me blush!! LOL!! 😊😂


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

so_sweet said:


> The things I sometimes say on this forum really make me blush!! LOL!! 😊😂


LOL!! 😊😂


----------



## TRTisLifeChanging (1 mo ago)

harperlee said:


> Women love men who love them. Orgasms happen that way.



That is 100% fact. My wife can attest to it and so can my previous partners. When a person like me has a great communication relationship with partners in life (I'm a one at a time person btw and am married so...not lookin just posting my experience), you easily find out what the truth is with simple words. "Baby, your BIG weener isn't doing it. You listen to me and treat me wonderfully. That's what does it." Or "Love, your average size is ok and it's enough. Don't worry about that, but you say very nice things to me and pick me up when I'm feeling down. That's what brings me over the top. _smooch_"

Stuff I hear like that sinks in. I do my best to treat my woman very well and with high regard. I am far from perfect, but damn it I try.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I noticed that men rarely ever think the men that women think are exceptionally attractive are attractive. Men think different things are attractive in men
> than women do. They put more emphasis on muscles and they devalue a pretty face on a man but a lot of women love that the best.


this is a very good question as to what do women find attractive , I think it is more to do with a man that makes them feel feminine , the gigolo type in this topic that makes a woman feel special makes her feel sexy and that she is willing to be seduced by even in the knowing that he is a consumer of women like fine wine 
that he lives for women and has a way about his touch and knows how to pleasure women , is more for their pleasure than like most men out for their own pleasure and only out to get themselves off


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I've heard it said that "beauty is only a light switch away" lol.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some women of my age have noticed that their whole life because of television. Of course even today but especially decades back, it was men doing all the casting of men they thought were attractive. Women of my generation have always found what those casting directors thought was attractive laughable because there were a lot of square faced super straight looking guys cast in leading men roles who women did not find attractive. So to many women, TV and movies were filled with pretty girls matched up with guys who just looked like big ugly apes.


 A lot of guys in porn come across as big ugly apes


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

harperlee said:


> *Women love men who love them. Orgasms happen that way.*


uhh....not really....

There are zillions of couples who _love_ each other, but do absolutely nothing for each other on a sexual level...They may settle into a sexless relationship, some crappy duty sex situation or twice a year on NYE or their birthday, or some other nonsense....... just love isn't enough...That would be easy if it were true...Just hang around here for a while, if you don't believe what I am telling you..

I've had a relationship in the distant past where this woman was so frustrated and angry with me most of the time, that I feared if it didn't end soon, that she was going to do something crazy....Yet, right to the end, she was so hot and bothered, she wanted to remain eff buddies, even though she was already with another guy!!...Pure nuts..She didn't love me and I didn't love her...We were a horrible match as people....but that didn't really matter...

At the end of the day, it all works when the two come together, and both are on the same page, but it doesn't always happen that way, and in many cases, its there one day........then its gone (sexual energy/attraction)....

Love alone won't do it.....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

so_sweet said:


> I agree, maybe it applies to some people. Not me though.
> 
> I have never faked an orgasm. Why would I? I see no point in lying about it but also I don't think I could even fake it because my husband knows when it happens! Plus, to be blunt, I can get grumpy if I have sex and don't orgasm!
> 
> The things I sometimes say on this forum really make me blush!! LOL!! 😊😂


Appreciate you. Mrs. C isn't a faker either. She's almost always got there but if she can't, she can't and is super ready next time. LoL!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

hamadryad said:


> uhh....not really....
> 
> There are zillions of couples who _love_ each other, but do absolutely nothing for each other on a sexual level...They may settle into a sexless relationship, some crappy duty sex situation or twice a year on NYE or their birthday, or some other nonsense....... just love isn't enough...That would be easy if it were true...Just hang around here for a while, if you don't believe what I am telling you..
> 
> ...


100%

The infamous belly dancer, a past partner, was an incredibly nasty person that most certainly did not love me or even like me and the feeling was mutual.

She also had the most intense orgasm I've ever seen (on porn or otherwise) our very first time.

Her orgasm was pure sex, attraction and chemistry and had zero to do with love.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> You are proving my point.
> Last word you shall have.


Apparently not and you said a silly, disprovable, thing and really don't want to talk except to say your just right so there.😉


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Personal said:


> Anyway regarding the topic at hand, I'm not buying that women are more likely to orgasm, because their male sexual partners are attractive.
> 
> Sure being attracted to ones man, is certainly a good thing.
> 
> Yet let us not pretend that sufficient and appropriate sexual stimulation on sexual organs, isn’t what matters most in achieving orgasms.


Orgasm is a reflex, provide the proper stimulation and it will occur. 

I don't think anyone is saying that the guy has to be attractive for a woman to orgasm, but rather that women will orgasm more easily and freely etc with an attractive partner. 

Personally, I think it is like saying the sun will come up in the east in the morning but what evs'.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> A lot of guys in porn come across as big ugly apes


The ones I've seen are absolutely just gross. I guess that's the fantasy. Gross old guy gets serviced by hot bodies.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The once I've seen are absolutely just gross. I guess that's the fantasy. Gross old guy gets serviced by hot bodies.


People act like there are 5 porn flicks out there and 4 of them are with Ron Jeremy. 

You just need to refine your search. 

Type in "hot guy" or "pretty boy" or "handsome man" in the search bar of any porn and you will probably have 2,675,543 video clips to choose from. 

Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder so you may only find 1,829,621 of those guys to your actual liking, but as in all things in life, sometimes you have to sift through the chaff to get to the wheat.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> People act like there are 5 porn flicks out there and 4 of them are with Ron Jeremy.
> 
> You just need to refine your search.
> 
> ...


Oh I haven't looked at a p*** video in years and years. There's really nothing in there for a lot of women. If I want to look at it interesting good looking men I'll pick up a music magazine. But I will stop short of masturbating to it!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> People act like there are 5 porn flicks out there and 4 of them are with Ron Jeremy.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The once I've seen are absolutely just gross. I guess that's the fantasy. Gross old guy gets serviced by hot bodies.


seems like a lot of porn is made by older guys that use it to get foolish young girls to think they will get into acting if they act in a porn film with them 
most porn is aimed at young guys that think they will learn about sex from looking at porn , this is why you get no seduction no foreplay , no real interaction between the guy and the at best 18 year old girl that acts in less than 6 blue movies and makes only about 8k but the film is seen by tens of thousands,


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> seems like a lot of porn is made by older guys that use it to get foolish young girls to think they will get into acting if they act in a porn film with them
> most porn is aimed at young guys that think they will learn about sex from looking at porn , this is why you get no seduction no foreplay , no real interaction between the guy and the at best 18 year old girl that acts in less than 6 blue movies and makes only about 8k but the film is seen by tens of thousands,


Exactly and it's also playing out the old Hollywood notion giving men the fantasy they want which is young attractive women having sex with old gross guys. 

It's been going on for decades in Hollywood and I have to say the romcoms are exploiting women's fantasies in a similar way, although it at least doesn't involve porn.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Exactly and it's also playing out the old Hollywood notion giving men the fantasy they want which is young attractive women having sex with old gross guys.
> 
> It's been going on for decades in Hollywood and I have to say the romcoms are exploiting women's fantasies in a similar way, although it at least doesn't involve porn.


yes it is the image of easy sex 
showing men that women should be ready to jump up on the office desk or other at the drop of a hat , 
It would not surprise me if it adds to the number of rapes


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

frenchpaddy said:


> yes it is the image of easy sex
> showing men that women should be ready to jump up on the office desk or other at the drop of a hat ,
> It would not surprise me if it adds to the number of rapes


I know for sure it does. There are a lot of things that are not released to the public, but even before pornography videos there were magazines and it was common for rapists to bring them to the rape and look at them while raping.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I know for sure it does. There are a lot of things that are not released to the public, but even before pornography videos there were magazines and it was common for rapists to bring them to the rape and look at them while raping.


I didn't know that was a thing?

Did a bunch of women report their attacker reading a Playboy during forced intercourse???


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

there does not seem to be much work carried out in the link of rape and abuse towards women , 
apart from some studies with around 250 to 280 people which is too small to go on 
but what is not good is in one study just over half of young boys between the age of 11 to 16 (which are quite young to be looking at porn which carries a over 18 rating ) thought what they had seen in porn was true to life and 39% of the same age girls who we are so often told are more mature and tuned in to when compared to boys of the same age


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

frenchpaddy said:


> there does not seem to be much work carried out in the link of rape and abuse towards women ,
> apart from some studies with around 250 to 280 people which is too small to go on
> but what is not good is in one study just over half of young boys between the age of 11 to 16 (which are quite young to be looking at porn which carries a over 18 rating ) thought what they had seen in porn was true to life and 39% of the same age girls who we are so often told are more mature and tuned in to when compared to boys of the same age


Well, not a porn thread but I wholeheartedly agree that porn is extremely damaging, especially to children.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The once I've seen are absolutely just gross. I guess that's the fantasy. Gross old guy gets serviced by hot bodies.


Well a lot of the consumers are gross old guys. It's a business that caters to their demographic that pays the most.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Well a lot of the consumers are gross old guys. It's a business that caters to their demographic that pays the most.


Of course. It's their target audience. Romcoms are just as exploitive but a lot easier to watch.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Oh I haven't looked at a p*** video in years and years. There's really nothing in there for a lot of women. If I want to look at it interesting good looking men I'll pick up a music magazine. But I will stop short of masturbating to it!



Then you’re limiting yourself 😆


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> Then you’re limiting yourself 😆


I'm not looking at all these days. But when I was looking, I knew where to look.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> Orgasm is a reflex, provide the proper stimulation and it will occur.
> 
> I don't think anyone is saying that the guy has to be attractive for a woman to orgasm, but rather that women will orgasm more easily and freely etc with an attractive partner.
> 
> Personally, I think it is like saying the sun will come up in the east in the morning but what evs'.


It is not true that the proper physical stimulation will always make orgasm occur. Sometimes the woman just isn't in that mood and it's never going to happen. I mean, it certainly helps, but for many women, there are just times it isn't going to happen -- and men worry far too much about that than women do, which is why some women will try to soothe them with faking it, since those who are that adamant about it obviously have some ego invested or they wouldn't care more about it than the woman does. If they're not going to orgasm no matter what, they don't want to continue to get pounded and wrestle trying to make it happen. They know it's not going to happen. It will happen another time. Not a big deal.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It is not true that the proper physical stimulation will always make orgasm occur. Sometimes the woman just isn't in that mood and it's never going to happen. I mean, it certainly helps, but for many women, there are just times it isn't going to happen -- and men worry far too much about that than women do, which is why some women will try to soothe them with faking it, since those who are that adamant about it obviously have some ego invested or they wouldn't care more about it than the woman does. If they're not going to orgasm no matter what, they don't want to continue to get pounded and wrestle trying to make it happen. They know it's not going to happen. It will happen another time. Not a big deal.


I was talking in generalities. I didn't say every person every time.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

oldshirt said:


> I was talking in generalities. I didn't say every person every time.


Good.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> a lot of men seem to neglect themselves once they have the bird in the cage ,
> 
> when you see men with man tits and beer bellies and they think they are still sex gods ,
> they post on facebook passing judgment on women as if they are sex gods themselves


Beer belly and man boobs go together. Beer does a serious blow to a man's testosterone levels. They may as well be drinking soy milk or taking estrogen pills. Articles I have read on body building say the #1 thing you do not do is drink beer as the chemical makeup in beer is so close to estrogen it is scary.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> A man that is considered more attractive sexually will of course have the effects of the woman being more sexually worked up and maybe it does produce easier orgasms in women.
> 
> 1+1 does apparently equal 2 here.


Applies to women cheating and the excitement of the forbidden AP. A study I read years ago about the "cervical dip" when women orgasm with APs they are typically more sexually turned on by him, which increases the likelihood of a wayward wife getting impregnated by the AP rather than her hubby.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

moon7 said:


> View attachment 94147
> 
> 
> 🤣


That the AP bar hookup on left and hubby on right?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Really!? I've seen women that looked the same way back in HS when she was not slathering on her electric blue eye shadow. She looked like ☠.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm the same way. I like to see a man's actual face and features as well as their facial expressions. And I don't like feeling facial hair at all. When I was young, men with beards were absolutely invisible to me. I didn't give them a second look.
> 
> When I moved to Dallas there was this good looking guy working at the popular bar. He was very good looking to me. Slowly got to know him and even ended up working together somewhere else after about 3 years. He told me that he had met me in Oklahoma where I was originally from and remembered me clearly and I apologized and said I just didn't remember him at all. I told him that I would have remembered him, and I would have because to me he was very attractive and so I would have been interested in him. So that went on for a few months and he finally told me that he had a beard then when he was in Oklahoma. And I said oh well that explains it. I told him I don't even look at guys with beards.


What county were you from in OK? I live where that Atty girl friend of yours lived.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TRTisLifeChanging said:


> That is 100% fact. My wife can attest to it and so can my previous partners. When a person like me has a great communication relationship with partners in life (I'm a one at a time person btw and am married so...not lookin just posting my experience), you easily find out what the truth is with simple words. "Baby, your BIG weener isn't doing it. You listen to me and treat me wonderfully. That's what does it." Or "Love, your average size is ok and it's enough. Don't worry about that, but you say very nice things to me and pick me up when I'm feeling down. That's what brings me over the top. _smooch_"
> 
> Stuff I hear like that sinks in. I do my best to treat my woman very well and with high regard. I am far from perfect, but damn it I try.


But the 1st comment does not take into acct the hot monkey sex women have with APs when the AP just uses her for a side piece, no love involved, just intense sex. If those women that state it was just for sex, were not having abundant orgasms with APs then I don't see how they would have continued it. Dude is just smashing, no love involved, other than they love smashing.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> A lot of guys in porn come across as big ugly apes


Especially the daddy of the porn industry with his gorilla ass🤣


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It is not true that the proper physical stimulation will always make orgasm occur. Sometimes the woman just isn't in that mood and it's never going to happen. I mean, it certainly helps, but for many women, there are just times it isn't going to happen -- and men worry far too much about that than women do, which is why some women will try to soothe them with faking it, since those who are that adamant about it obviously have some ego invested or they wouldn't care more about it than the woman does. If they're not going to orgasm no matter what, they don't want to continue to get pounded and wrestle trying to make it happen. They know it's not going to happen. It will happen another time. Not a big deal.


Given that some women have an orgasm during a rape, doesn't that suggest it is just about proper physical stimulation? Even in the worst head space and circumstance, proper stimulation produces arousal and orgasm.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Given that some women have an orgasm during a rape, doesn't that suggest it is just about proper physical stimulation? Even in the worst head space and circumstance, proper stimulation produces arousal and orgasm.


I know my wife and I can literally wrench orgasms out of her very quickly and they are almost always the strongest she has.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> What county were you from in OK? I live where that Atty girl friend of yours lived.


I'm not sure what you're talking about, But I grew up around Oklahoma City. And I've had relatives in the Northeast part of the state. But most of my relatives are deceased now. Probably if you just tell me where that was then I'll remember what we were talking about.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Given that some women have an orgasm during a rape, doesn't that suggest it is just about proper physical stimulation? Even in the worst head space and circumstance, proper stimulation produces arousal and orgasm.


I think those are freak occurrences based on every woman I've ever known. I'm saying that might happen with some rare women but that it is the last thing that's going to happen with most of them. I too have heard of that. I just think it's an exception.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about, But I grew up around Oklahoma City. And I've had relatives in the Northeast part of the state. But most of my relatives are deceased now. Probably if you just tell me where that was then I'll remember what we were talking about.


Sorry it must not have been you, maybe TxTrini that was referring to SE Okla. She was talking to another girl about Beavers Bend State Park in Broken Bow.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Sorry it must not have been you, maybe TxTrini that was referring to SE Okla. She was talking to another girl about Beavers Bend State Park in Broken Bow.


I seem to recall something about that. And then I think I chimed in some way. That's a beautiful part of the country. I've only been there once I think but it was very nice. Lots of history in that area.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I think those are freak occurrences based on every woman I've ever known. I'm saying that might happen with some rare women but that it is the last thing that's going to happen with most of them. I too have heard of that. I just think it's an exception.


This is one of those thing it is very difficult to get good stats on. It will have to come from victim reporting and I can't imagine any woman wanting to admit they had an orgasm during a sexual assault. They probably feel like their body has betrayed them. That said official number are in the 4-5% range, but again, that is thought to be under reported. There are estimate that is happens from 10%-50% of the time. 

There is no question the mind plays a role in all this, but arousal and orgasm are part of the body's autonomic nervous system. We really don't have control over it. Provide the right stimulus and it happens.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> They probably feel like their body has betrayed them.


Same with men who are assaulted by women, argument alot say is he wanted it otherwise he would not have had an erection. The men are confused why their bodies betrayed them also.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Divinely Favored said:


> Sorry it must not have been you, maybe TxTrini that was referring to SE Okla. She was talking to another girl about Beavers Bend State Park in Broken Bow.


Not moi. I haven't ever been to Oklahoma.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Ah I looked back... It was Txmom1216. Knew it was a Texas gal, just not right off which one.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

BigDaddyNY said:


> This is one of those thing it is very difficult to get good stats on. It will have to come from victim reporting and I can't imagine any woman wanting to admit they had an orgasm during a sexual assault. They probably feel like their body has betrayed them. That said official number are in the 4-5% range, but again, that is thought to be under reported. There are estimate that is happens from 10%-50% of the time.
> 
> There is no question the mind plays a role in all this, but arousal and orgasm are part of the body's autonomic nervous system. We really don't have control over it. Provide the right stimulus and it happens.


Remember that lots of these are by underaged women who were groomed by their relatives or in a statutory rape situation. Then once they are old enough to realize they may have been exploited, they feel bad if they enjoyed it at all. They are ashamed once they understand what happened to them, especially in the incestual settings. I do know someone who had sex with her stepfather when she was 15 and at the time, seemed to think it was okay. I do not know whether she orgasmed or not, but the thing is it was a few years before she knew she had been groomed and exploited. Now she's a big mental mess because of that and other episodes in her life. It's complicated.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Divinely Favored said:


> That the AP bar hookup on left and hubby on right?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Beer belly and man boobs go together. Beer does a serious blow to a man's testosterone levels. They may as well be drinking soy milk or taking estrogen pills. Articles I have read on body building say the #1 thing you do not do is drink beer as the chemical makeup in beer is so close to estrogen it is scary.


Interesting 
everyday is a school day ,
I have seen it said that one beer is good for women to help them get turned on in bed but beer is not good for men in the bedroom as the more they have the less they can preform , 
whether it is true or not I can't say


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> Interesting
> everyday is a school day ,
> I have seen it said that one beer is good for women to help them get turned on in bed but beer is not good for men in the bedroom as the more they have the less they can preform ,
> whether it is true or not I can't say


I tell guys, if you are gonna drink, have wine, or mixed drink. Of any, wine would do the least damage. Not only is alcohol not good for your brain and liver, it does a number on the testicles too. Just look at the higher of Low T cases compared to 30+ years ago. Drinking is more and more a part of everyday life. I always tell men that are drinking beer, as Arnold said in his accent, that is gonna make you a "gurly mon"(girly man)


----------

